# What's too much play aggression?



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Jaxson is 13 months now and over the past 2 months he's become aggressive when playing with other dogs. He starts growling, gets VERY excited, and wants to be dominant. In most cases it seems harmless. But in some situations other dogs are yelping and owners get nervous. He seems to do it with specific dogs, and it happens more frequently at one dog park. I think because the park is small? 

Since he was sooo submissive as a puppy I don't want to derail him from being dominant if he feels it's required. And, in some cases when he's getting picked on, it's required and other dogs know their place. What I've been doing is monitoring it, if it seems like the other dog, or owner, is uncomfortable then I put a stop to it.

Is this something I should stop no matter what? Or just continue to monitor it case by case? 

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's only fun, if its fun for both dogs.

If one dog is being submissive, tucking tail, and trying to get away. The other dog should not be allowed, to keep bullying them. 
If its your dog doing it, have him go play with a different dog, or a different area of the park.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks TR. Actually I wasn't considering the tucking tail and trying to get away. I will keep an eye on that.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm noticing my 11-month old V male becoming overly protective and/or territorial lately too. I am hoping he will somewhat grow out of it, BUT I am not taking any chances of this becoming the "norm". 

I am working with a professional training on-site with e-collar off leash training and we are going to start working on this "newer" issue that is popping up. I'll keep you posted.

I know your original inquiry was dog-on-dog, but I am noticing a slight change in my V with human interaction. Keep us posted!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Puberty!

I wouldn't let Jaxson dominate, b/c it can quickly get out of hand. That he was submissive as a puppy is a seperate issue, you want him to be under control. Right now, he's sowing his oats and seeing what he can get away with..let him know when he exhibits this stuff by calling his name loudly or yelling "hey!", if you leave it alone, at some point, he'll do this with the wrong dog and get hurt.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All of my dogs have been ecollar trained. 
There are times when a ecollar is not the answer. 
1 When interacting with another dog. It does not matter what the interaction is. If the dog is actively engaged with another dog, do not use the ecollar. It can escalate very quickly, into a dog fight.

2 When greeting people, or actively engaged with a person. As in they are reaching for the dog, or petting the dog. 

Ecollars are only to overlap, already known obedience comands.
The only other reason I would use a ecollar, is for avoidance training. Mine that hunt, go through a snake avoidance clinic.

It sounds like both dogs are just going through adolescent behavior.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Tegee

He doesn't appear to be protecting anything, territorial at that dog park? I could see that as a possibility. He's trained on his ecollar, but I noticed that when he's in the moment the collar isn't effective. It's set on low #4 on a SportDog, it's pretty low when stimulated. What works is my voice and or me removing him. We will keep at it tho..

Good luck with your ecollar, that's an awesome 'polishing' tool. :smile


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Gingerling,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Can you share a bit more...what do you mean about the desperate issue? 

I think you're spot ON about the wrong dog! I was thinking as i left the dog park yesterday "wait till he gets some dog that's not putting up with his $**#" That's a scary day. Yesterday I yelled at him and told him to come, which he did. I will police this diligently :angel


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

LOL, **** spell correct. It's a "Separate" issue, the submissive puppy thing is a separate issue.

When he shows these types of dominance traits, a quick "NO!", call his name to distract him.. is in order. He'll take his cue from you, otherwise he'll get it from a larger dog who won't be as nice as you!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@ Gingerling - Ha! I was wondering what that meant - ok got it.

Yes, I've been stopping it. Funny enough...last week he was picking on a Mastiff mix who had 20 pounds plus on him, but Saturday a Frenchie who was only 20 pounds nipped at him and he yelped and ran. Go figure ;-)

As always thanks for the feedback and direction.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Have you ever tried taking your vizsla to the dog park after u actually tired him out mentally and somewhat physically? In my experience they tend to listen better once they had the initial energy burst settled, plus they will bond more with you if u are the one there for them for that phase and not another dog. Double the win!
And yes, puberty is an important factor, so u will need to analyze even more carefully how much one on one time with you is needed before you can have him playing with the other dogs.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@ Gabica - Thanks for your feedback ;-) Yes, actually due to the way we walk the dog park is always second after the field. We throw his ChuckIt for a bit then we walk 5 blocks to the dog park and continue our walk from there. This happens 85% of the time, every once in a while we go directly to the dog park which is much shorter. I haven't paid attention if that is a contributor to him listening better, I feel like he listens well overall. But I will watch that more now that you mention it. 

What i notice is specific dog/friends he gets SUPER excited and or plays aggressive with. I've been putting a stop to it immediately, seems that's helpful. I was letting it go till it became aggressive. Now I call him to me and have him sit, then rub his chest and tell him "calm down buddy". Then release him. I will monitor as to if more 1:1 time is helpful in reducing his excitement at the park. More to come ...


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure what the e-collar stuff is about. Just train. I have a Vizsla that is 5. Never ever at any point did I have to take the dog for profe$$ional training ever. Used Dykemans techniques and never ever had/have problems. Dog parks are for people. Your dog if a dominate dog and cannot listen, don’t take him to one. You and our dog can have plenty of life and fun with our hanging around other dogs and their precious owners. 
Some dogs are alphas and some aren’t. 
Work on your training and your dogs ability to curb their natural instinct on your command. Their will time when that behavior could save his live or yours. 
Take everything in steps. Even socialization. We all want to show off our baby’s, but don’t consider whether we /they are ready for the dog park. 
I mountain bike and can take my dog offleash with no collar and she can run past people and dogs deer squirrels and other Forrest animals but never lose track on me. But that’s 4 years of training. All 6ft leash and choker collar. 
Yes I said choker. And some will give me grief but they work, on necessary during training, and dog can go to the mall with me so we’ll behaved. 
Training begins with you. Consistency begins with you. Dogs respect that. 
Enjoy our pup


----------

